# Oh no why Is it broken 2 days before a photo commitment!



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
So to set the scene, we are at a car show, showing our cars. The misses says to bring the camera if you want some pictures of birds, this hedge is teeming with life! Camera is a 7D with a Meike grip.
I have some custom setups so selected one, fire off a few shots, review, decide I want spot metering, press the button, nothing, press other buttons on the top, nothing. Still able to take picture, just locked in to settings. I know I'll use the Q menu, nope nothing except the DOF button and AF on working! Ok drop the main batteries, switch on to drain circuits press shutter button. Switch off batteries back in, power up, same thing. Switch off switch on battery grip, nothing changes. Great I need this in a couple of days! Check lock switch is not set to lock, though I think that only disables rear control wheel cycle the switch on the battery grip on and off a few times, all is back to normal, I breath a big sigh of relief. 
So if all the buttons stop functioning and you have a grip, probably especially a third party grip this might help. 
For once I'm not in need of help, just trying to give something back! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2014)

Its a common issue with third party grips. Many swear by them, some swear at them.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Oh well, at least I know what to do if it happens again! For what I saved on the price I'm more than happy with mine, I particularly like the extra finger divider lump on the front of the grip which I don't think is on the genuine grip, I can see it would not fit every hand but it suits my hand size. 

I'd like to know why Canon didn't update the battery grip for the 40D with an AF ON button when they updated it to the BG-E2N too?

Cheers Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a common issue with third party grips. Many swear by them, some swear at them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Oh well, at least I know what to do if it happens again! For what I saved on the price I'm more than happy with mine, I particularly like the extra finger divider lump on the front of the grip which I don't think is on the genuine grip, I can see it would not fit every hand but it suits my hand size.
> 
> I'd like to know why Canon didn't update the battery grip for the 40D with an AF ON button when they updated it to the BG-E2N too?
> ...


 
I just sold 40D number 5, or maybe number 6. wonderful cameras. I also sold my 20D, and my Nikon D300s. Now I'm looking at options for a replacement, but nothing really inspires me. I used my 40D tethered to a pc in my studio, but was having issues with bright reds. I gave it a go with my 5D MK III, and right then, I knew that I'd never be happy with product shots from it. I want something to leave in my studio, and the 70D sounds good, but I'm wondering if I want another crop body.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 3, 2014)

No real knowledge, but from what I have read here that sounds like a job for a 5D, full frame with similar image properties to the 40D or the 40D is similar to the 5D? Or perhaps an early 1D series. Both cheap enough second hand for leaving tethered in a studio! What was wrong with the 5DIII, too much camera for the job? 

Cheers Graham.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mt Spokane.
> ...


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> So if all the buttons stop functioning and you have a grip, probably especially a third party grip this might help.
> For once I'm not in need of help, just trying to give something back! ;D



I've had a similar problem on my 6D with a third-party grip, but much less extreme than that. The dial beside the shutter release button stops working once in a while, and the way you fix it is to move the matching dial on the grip, and suddenly the one on the camera starts working again. Very bizarre.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi dgatwood. 
Well I made it through my visit to Normandie for the D Day commemorations, the grip did act up again and for longer, refusing to clear the fault by cycling the switch, I could still regain control by turning off the grip controls, so I just used it like that. I like the grip but not sure I will put up with this behaviour much longer, I might have to look for a cheap s/h or pre loved genuine Canon grip. :-\ 
I will check all the little spring loaded contacts for smooth action first, clean everything, remove reattach, etc to see if I can clear it. I wonder if your fault might be helped by some of the same things, very strange the both of them.

Cheers Graham.



dgatwood said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > So if all the buttons stop functioning and you have a grip, probably especially a third party grip this might help.
> ...


----------

